# Good how-to Video on crankbait lips



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This is a YouTube video that I recently came across showing one method of making a crankbait lip slot jig for proper alignment and cutting lips from lexan. This method is done using hand tools. I found it to be helpful and thought someone else might benefit from it as well.


----------

